# 1st cheese try



## Reginald (Feb 4, 2018)

I thought I would give cheese a try today. Ended up smoking 6 blocks of cheese. Since it was 13* today, I preheated the smoker to 50* and put the cheese and my smoke tube in. Just the pellets burning brought the temp to 75* within an hour and it held there for the rest of the smoke. I'll vacuum seal them tomorrow and wait a couple weeks


----------



## markh024 (Feb 4, 2018)

I bet it'll be great. Im looking to start cheese myself soon. Hope its tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2018)

Your hooked now!
Nice color on the cheese!
Al


----------



## Reginald (Feb 5, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Your hooked now!
> Nice color on the cheese!
> Al


I am hooked considering the most important decision in my life right now is which pellet grill to buy. :)


----------



## zwiller (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks great!  Hooked here too.  On week 5...  First run of cheese for me but I think you want a milder smoke on cheese.  I went with corn cob.


----------



## hap12 (Feb 9, 2018)

Reginald said:


> I am hooked considering the most important decision in my life right now is which pellet grill to buy. :)



My wife and kids got me the Cabelas pellet smoker. Man, this thing is awesome! It's the same as a Camp Chef pg24, but with a viewing window. If I remember right, the booklet that came with it said the warranty was through Camp Chef. It has two smoke settings, and temp adjust up to 500 deg, so it has no problem crisping up the skin on chicken. They even make an add on propane sear burner for searing steaks. Burgers on it are unbelievable .


----------



## Reginald (Feb 9, 2018)

hap12 said:


> My wife and kids got me the Cabelas pellet smoker. Man, this thing is awesome! It's the same as a Camp Chef pg24, but with a viewing window. If I remember right, the booklet that came with it said the warranty was through Camp Chef. It has two smoke settings, and temp adjust up to 500 deg, so it has no problem crisping up the skin on chicken. They even make an add on propane sear burner for searing steaks. Burgers on it are unbelievable .


The pg24 is the one I have had my eye on. I am happy to hear it is working out good for you.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 10, 2018)

Nice selection of cheese! Will take you a little to figure out what cheese's you like best.


----------



## sauced (Feb 15, 2018)

Great job, looks real good. Now the wait!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice looking cheese, you may want to start another batch as I bet that one won't last very long.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------

